

Show HN: Local Dish Discount and Discoverability Startup Munch On Me - jwang815

Wanted to share with everyone my new startup, Munch On Me. Looking for feedback! We have many features coming in the pipeline. Berkeley, CA is our soft launch to learn what works and what doesn't.<p>http://www.munchonme.com
======
jwang815
We target dishes or meals at local restaurants. We take a split of the selling
price. Early feedback from merchants tell us that they like what we're doing.
Instead of offering $10 for $20 worth of food, we target specific things. Our
goal is to answer: "What am I going to eat today?"

The deal structure for users is between 30% - 100% off. When we first
launched, we had four 100% offers including an asian taco, thai iced tea,
mocha, and fresh brewed coffee. You'll eventually see plenty of items in the
Dish Feed that merchants upload themselves (subject to our approval of course)
and users will be able to sort this feed.

------
minalecs
how did you work out deals with local restaurants. Whats the deal structure ?

